# need help from the track designers of HT



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

I'm in the very begining stages of planning and looking for suggestions,tips,designs and or ideas.

I have a decent size area to work with...I can go with a 5'x9',6'x10',8'x8'...or any combo close to this.

I would like to have a 4 lane road course set in the center of a 4 lane oval super speedway with banked turns.

I would like to be able use anything from t-jets(my favorite) to magnet cars for racing.

I have the Tomy "super international" and "4 way split" tracks to start with and will buy more track as needed.

Is all this possible?...thanks in advance for any help!  

p.s. in time I'm also planning on adding a dragstrip.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tomy track is a good starting point -- stay with that.
The Tomy high banks, however, will not be kind to your T-jets. You may have to race magnet cars exclusively on the high banks. The banking is something like 40 degrees . . . 

I'd go as big as possible on the table so you have room to play around with different designs.

Have fun! :thumbsup:

'Doba


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i would say go 5 feet wide and then go as long as you can if you can go 5x10 that would nice if you could stretch it to 12 i think that would be awsome you can make a nice road course and then just change out a few pieces and make it into a oval very easy to do and like doba said above all and foremost just have fun kently


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

oh i forgot sorry as for why id say no wider than 5 feet is that it makes it harder to marshal if you go any wider than that


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's a workable 10 by 6 design. It avoids placing any track too close to the middle.It's a single 57 ft road course and uses those 18" custom curves to open things up. This would be a good scenery track. You could put a pond or a large pit area in the middle where the display items are harder to reach.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks to all for the tips,and thanks for all the different track designs,quite a few to choose from.

I didn't realize the t-jets wouldn't do well in the banks and I really like the t-jets so of the track choices which road course tracks shown would be good t-jet tracks? 

would it be possible to provide some sort of legend for the track diagrams so I know what pieces are what size when looking at them?

thanks


----------

